# PVE oder nur PVP?



## Coffinmaker (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich doch sehr WoW müde geworden bin, schaue ich mich nach neuen Spielen um.
Meine Frage zu Warhammer, wird das Spiel extrem PVP lastig sein oder haben die Leute auch die Möglichkeit, relativ PVP frei durch die Welt zu gehen und den Endgame Content erleben, falls es sowas überhaupt gibt.
Sprich Dungeons mit fetten Bossen für fette Beute, Rufmöglichekeiten, Ansehen usw.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## 5Heiko12 (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,
überwiegend nur pvp ich möchte nicht ausschließlich pvp sagen aber für mich wird es so sein^^.

also so gesehn 80% pvp
                      20% pve
                     _________
                     100% Spielspaß 
LOL!^^

gruß Heiko


----------



## Grimtom (7. Mai 2008)

Coffinmaker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich doch sehr WoW müde geworden bin, schaue ich mich nach neuen Spielen um.
> Meine Frage zu Warhammer, wird das Spiel extrem PVP lastig sein oder haben die Leute auch die Möglichkeit, relativ PVP frei durch die Welt zu gehen und den Endgame Content erleben, falls es sowas überhaupt gibt.
> ...





Es wird auch PvE geben .... laut der Aussage soll es möglich sein das maximal Level von 40 sowohl übers PvP als auch PvE erreichen. So wie Du es aus diesem WoW kennst, wird es aber nicht werden .... Dort zählt "können", nicht Lila- Pixel-Uniform.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coffinmaker (7. Mai 2008)

Wozu gibts dann so Berufe wie Tanks? Sehr Sinnfrei im PvP meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. Mai 2008)

*RvR*

RvR steht für "Realm versus Realm" ("Reich gegen Reich") und bezeichnet einen PvP-Stil, in dem weniger der Kampf zwischen Spielern als der Kampf zwischen Fraktionen im Vordergrund steht - das heißt, dass man durchaus gegen andere Spieler kämpft, aber dieser Kampf auch Auswirkungen gegenüber dem Kräftegleichgewicht von verschiedenen Mächten hat - so zum Beispiel Ordnung und Zerstörung in WAR.

RvR muss keineswegs nur über direkte Kämpfe zwischen Spielern und Gilden stattfinden, sondern kann auch über wirtschaftliche und handwerkliche Faktoren mittels Handwerkssystem oder über PvE-Quests beeinflusst werden. 

_______________

"Dies ist nicht Crafthammer, Dancehammer oder Ich-spiele-Abend-für-Abend-langweilige-Raid-Dungeons-Hammer, sondern WARhammer"! Jeff Hickman, Producer des Spiels, beschwichtigt, es gäbe sicher auch PvE-Dungeons mit Bossgegnern am Ende. Allerdings nicht in dem Maße, wie es WoW sie bietet. Paul: "Wenn Du Kriege nicht magst, dann bist Du in diesem Spiel falsch". Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 

_______________

In Dungeons ist nur der Endboss instanziert und Ruf farmen braucht man auch nicht!



Coffinmaker schrieb:


> Wozu gibts dann so Berufe wie Tanks? Sehr Sinnfrei im PvP meiner Meinung nach.


In Spielen mit Kuschel-PvP schon - in Warhammer nicht da gibt es eine Kollisionsabfrage


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Mai 2008)

Coffinmaker schrieb:


> Wozu gibts dann so Berufe wie Tanks? Sehr Sinnfrei im PvP meiner Meinung nach.



Sinnfrei sind sie nicht, im Gegenteil. Wenn die Nahkämpfer im RvR erstmal durch eine Wand aus Fleisch und Stahl müssen, um an die schönen weichen Caster zu kommen, macht das schon einen Unterschied. Vor allem da die Tanks in WAR Mittel und Wege haben auch menschliche Spieler mehr oder weniger zu "zwingen", sie anzugreifen statt sich auf die einfacheren Ziele zu stürzen.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2008)

Coffinmaker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich doch sehr WoW müde geworden bin, schaue ich mich nach neuen Spielen um.
> Meine Frage zu Warhammer, wird das Spiel extrem PVP lastig sein oder haben die Leute auch die Möglichkeit, relativ PVP frei durch die Welt zu gehen und den Endgame Content erleben, falls es sowas überhaupt gibt.
> ...


an pvp wirst du war nicht vorbei kommen da viele q's auch ins gegnerische gebiet führen wo es auch schonmal sein kann das du als q-ziel characktere der gegnerischen fraktion killen must


----------



## Moagim (7. Mai 2008)

Sich völlig auf PVE zu konzentrieren (als 40er) dürfte allerdings ein wenig langweilig werden.
Es wurde schon seitens der Entwickler gesagt das der Zugang zu PVE Inhalten (für bestimmte Sachen) vom Fortschritt im PvP Bereich abhängt.

Angenommen die "PvPler Armee" erobert eine T Zone, nun wird dadurch ein PVE Inhalt /Dungeon/Quest/ freigespielt.

Du kannst als Spieler der NUR PVE spielen möchte nicht bei jedem PVE Inhalt sagen "heute gehen wir in Dungeon XY und hauen Boss Z um". Das wird wohl im Endgame ziemlich zum tragen kommen (das wolltest du ja wissen)
Scheint aber auch umgekehrt zu funktionieren, also einige PvP Inhalte nur verfügbar wenn etwas im PVE erledigt wurde. Beziehungsweise trägst du mit PVE erfolgen auch zum gesamten Kriegserfolg bei.

Dungeons für fette Beute....naja so wie es derzeit klingt wirst du das nicht erleben. Das ganze ist eher ein Zusammenspiel der gesamten Serverbevölkerung. Stell es dir nicht so vor das du dich in Dungeon XY überragend ausrüsten kannst. Trotz aller möglichen PVE Inhalte ist und bleibt WAR ein PvP fokusiertes Spiel.


----------



## Coffinmaker (7. Mai 2008)

OK danke euch, damit ist meine Frage beanwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gut zu wissen, das es sowas wie endgame geben wird. Eine Frage, wie genau bekommt man dann das Equipment? Schätzungsweise durch PvP Kills oder ähnliches? Und sieht es dann gleich aus, so das ich sage mal unter umständen, 10000 Leute mit den gleichen Klamotten rumrennen? Oder gibt es da mehr Individualismus?


----------



## Mordenai (7. Mai 2008)

> wie genau bekommt man dann das Equipment?



Zum einen durch die Rufränge (ähnlich wie Level, die jedoch ausschließlich durch PvP zu erreichen sind). Mit jedem Rufrang bekommst du einen(?) Punkt, den du gegen Belohnungen (nicht zwingend Items) eintauschen kannst. Dadurch wirst du auch an unterschiedliche Sets kommen. Desweiteren droppen Setteile auch bei den Public Quests (Quests mit verschiedenen Abschnitten, die einige Spieler benötigt und bei der jeder helfen kann, der sich gerade in der Nähe aufhält).
Sonstige Items sind, wie wohl bei llen MMORPGs, durch dropps von verschiedenen Mobs oder als Questbelohnung erhältlich.



> [...]so das ich sage mal unter umständen, 10000 Leute mit den gleichen Klamotten rumrennen?



Gleich ist bei WAR relativ. Es sind möglicherweise identische Items (Namen, Stats etc.), aber das Aussehen der Chars wird sich dennoch sehr stark unterscheiden!

Bei WAR wirst du Trophäen (Quest- oder PvP-Belohnungen, wie z.B. eine Schriftrolle oder ein Zwergenschädel) an deiner Rüstung befestigen können und, noch viel besser, deine Rüstung Färben können (natürlich so, dass es realistisch und nicht übertrieben wirkt... keiner will nen Ork in rosa Unterwäsche sehen ^^)!


----------



## skullboy (7. Mai 2008)

ich denke und glaube und vermute das die macher von war es 50/50 gemacht haben wenn man mit wow vergleicht die haben nur so cä. 75% pve und 25% pvp gemacht denn in war kann man sich genauso gut in pvp wie in pve hochleveln also von der bedeutung und der wichtigkeit ist pve und pvp gleich stark. das ist auch der grosse vorteil wow gegenüber.


war for live wigga!!!!!!


----------



## Cerboz (7. Mai 2008)

Also 50/50 ist das nicht. Wurde ja glaub ich schon gesagt. Bei WAR sind c.a 70% PvP und der Rest c.a PvE.
Nochmal zu den Tanks: Manche Tanks haben auch spezielle Fertigkeiten, der eine hat zum Beispiel die Fähigkeit mit Ignoranz immer stärker zu werden. der andere kann aktivieren das der Rest de3r Grp 30% weniger und der Tank 70% mehr Dmg bekommt. Und dann halt das man während des PvPs/RvRs nicht einfach durch Tanks laufen kann.
Mfg


----------



## Arben (7. Mai 2008)

Es ist ganz sicher nicht 50/50...

Das hat Mythic oft genug gesagt und oft genug in unmengen an Videos gezeigt. WAR ist auf RvR ausgelegt, also PvP.
PvE wird es eher begrenzt im Endgame geben und ist auch nicht unbedingt notwendig um Level 40 zu erreichen. Sollte es 50/50 werde hat das Spiel und damit Mythic in meinen Augen versagt...


----------



## Cerboz (7. Mai 2008)

Naja laut Mythic geht es ja erst mit 40 los. Unzählige Sets usw, da wird PvE endcontent auch nicht so viel sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pflock (7. Mai 2008)

ganz einfach...gehe auf

http://www.war-europe.com/

dann auf Hintergrund -> Videopodcasts

und schau dir die video's an, dann weisst du wie, wa,s warum und wie, es in WAR geht.

und vor allem, lest doch zuerst auf den HP der Spielehersteller zuerst alles nach, anstatt immer gleich in Foren rumzuschreien: kann mir jmd schon sagen, was ...........

wir müssen uns da überraschen lassen, was auf uns zukommt ^^

hoffen doch etwas gutes,spannendes........ODER ?????? !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jb1988 (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe in ein video gehört (bei den vielen die ich gesehn habe weis ich natrülich net mehr welches) das man das beste equip beckommt wen man die gegner haubtstasdt hält.
Aber wo genau man die items dan beckommt weis ich natürlich net weil nie gespielt und so^^, aber ich denk ma durch plündern oder händler die dort dan sind bzw wen man den boss der stadt killt(der ja auch dan eher zu den pve kämpfen gehört). Und in sachen pve teil, wen man eine burg erobert sind da ja auch immer bosse drin^^


----------



## Hühü1 (7. Mai 2008)

Jb1988 schrieb:


> Also ich habe in ein video gehört (bei den vielen die ich gesehn habe weis ich natrülich net mehr welches) das man das beste equip beckommt wen man die gegner haubtstasdt hält.
> Aber wo genau man die items dan beckommt weis ich natürlich net weil nie gespielt und so^^, aber ich denk ma durch plündern oder händler die dort dan sind bzw wen man den boss der stadt killt(der ja auch dan eher zu den pve kämpfen gehört). Und in sachen pve teil, wen man eine burg erobert sind da ja auch immer bosse drin^^



Gähn also mal zu den items.
Die besten items bekommmt man in PvP und auch PvE.
Im PVP durch die belagerung einer gegnerischen hauptstadt, indem man PQ`s macht oder bestimmte gebäude angreifft wo bosse warten. Ja die bosse sind instanziert genau wie der könig einer stadt der den dicksten loot gibt.
Im PvP bekommt man wohl die besten items  durch die PQ´s.
Es wird da bestimmt paar besondere PQ´s geben, aber das ist erstmal ne vermutung.

Ah und weil wir schon dabei sind  am ende gibt es nur noch ein equip kein PvP oder PvE equip wurde schon oft genug gesagt.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (7. Mai 2008)

Insgesamt wird sich die Masse der Gilden und Allianzen dem RvR widmen wollen. Damit besteht immer eine mehr oder weniger starke Verpflichtung seinen Spielfreunden dort auszuhelfen. 
Wie sich die Levelgeschwindigkeit dabei auswirkt, kann ich natürlich nicht abschätzen. Ich hoffe natürlich, daß kein Keep fällt bevor die ersten 35 sind und daß dies erst nach einem halben Jahr der Fall ist. Das würde dem PvE bis zu der Zeit die Dominanz geben, welche sie braucht um sich in der Struktur der Gilden und Allianzen zu etablieren. Ansonsten droht dem PvE eher ein stiefmütterlcihes Dasein zum Zweck darüber PvP-Schlüsselergebnisse zu erfarmen.


----------



## Arben (7. Mai 2008)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe soll das ja auch so sein: 

Primär RvR, dann nach dem Fall einer Festung etc. ein "Raid" auf den Boss.
Bisher war von Instanzen im PvEbereich eher weniger die Rede, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege?


----------



## Rayon (7. Mai 2008)

Klar PvP... PvE hat(te) man ja WoW für gespielt gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (7. Mai 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ich hoffe natürlich, daß kein Keep fällt bevor die ersten 35 sind und daß dies erst nach einem halben Jahr der Fall ist.



Ähm was willst den damit sagen ? doch nicht etwa das du willst das man 6 monate braucht bis lvl 35?

Wenn ich falsch liege kann mir das einer erklären ?


----------



## grimmgork (7. Mai 2008)

ein endcontent wie in wow wirst du nie wieder finden, aber ich bin mir sicher das du positiv überrascht sein wirst  von einem endcontent der vorallem pvp lastig ist. Das pvp in wow ist jam einfach nurmal lächerlich (kann man das überhaupt noch pvp nennen?)


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Mai 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> ein endcontent wie in wow wirst du nie wieder finden, aber ich bin mir sicher das du positiv überrascht sein wirst  von einem endcontent der vorallem pvp lastig ist. Das pvp in wow ist jam einfach nurmal lächerlich (kann man das überhaupt noch pvp nennen?)



In meinen Augen kann mans nur bedingt PvP nennen! Es hat ja eigentlich auch wenig Sinn. Es trägt nichts zum Endsieg bei.. Man kann keine feindliche Stadt erobern, niederbrennen oder sonst was. Von daher, no way!


----------



## Hühü1 (7. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen kann mans nur bedingt PvP nennen! Es hat ja eigentlich auch wenig Sinn. Es trägt nichts zum Endsieg bei.. Man kann keine feindliche Stadt erobern, niederbrennen oder sonst was. Von daher, no way!



Nuja es ist schon PvP ohne zweifel.
Aber denke du machst grad nen denk fehler vergleist reines PvP mit RvR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sybarith (7. Mai 2008)

> Das würde dem PvE bis zu der Zeit die Dominanz geben, welche sie braucht um sich in der Struktur der Gilden und Allianzen zu etablieren. Ansonsten droht dem PvE eher ein stiefmütterlcihes Dasein zum Zweck darüber PvP-Schlüsselergebnisse zu erfarmen.


warum sollte sich pve etablieren nur weil anfangs die hauptstädte nicht umkämpft sind? das pvp beginnt man WAR nicht erst im hohen levelbereich, es ist sgar von anfang an eingebaut. daher ist es sehr offen ob pve überhaupt einen so hohen stellenwert annehmen wird, wie du es dir da wünschst.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (7. Mai 2008)

@arben Es ist deutlich schwerer Aspekte des PvE in einem Video zu zeigen, wenn die Wirkung nicht so direkt abzuschätzen ist wie im RvR. Deshalb kommen nur Bemerkungen am Rande.

Nehm ich mal zur Darstellung spekulativ eine Schemalinie über einen "Crafter":
Der Lehrer bietet  allen Craftern zuerst eine Startquest, meinetwegen den Mangel am Leder der niedrigsten Qualität durch Jagd zu beheben. Sobald ein Spieler die Quest erledigt hat, bekommen meinetwegen andere an der gleichen Quest tätigen diese aus dem Questlog gestrichen und eine entsprechende Meldung. Dafür werden weitere Questen freigeschaltet. Einer der Spieler noch auf der Suche nach dem Leder könnte auf eine Alchemistin treffen, die voher doch noch nicht da war und von ihr den Auftrag für bekommen Reagenzien für ein Gerbemittel zu besorgen. Das würde dem ganzen Reich Leder der nächsthöheren Klasse einbringen !  Ein anderer beim Lehrer bekommt eine Reiseaufgabe um nach etwas zu suchen, das ermöglicht Tiere zu häuten, bei denen die derzeiten Kürschnermesser versagen. Er wird es sicher nicht mit der Reise nach Person x schaffen (möglicherweise müssen auch erst die Metallhersteller nachziehn), aber es wäre ein Questlinie die Craftfähigkeiten der Berufsklasse stetig zu verbessern.
...

@hühü ich wünsche mir, daß kein kein kurzes Wochen-Jetzetle Blubb 70 in voller Ausrüstung wie in WoW möglich ist.


----------



## Moagim (7. Mai 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ich hoffe natürlich, daß kein Keep fällt bevor die ersten 35 sind und daß dies erst nach einem halben Jahr der Fall ist. Das würde dem PvE bis zu der Zeit die Dominanz geben, welche sie braucht um sich in der Struktur der Gilden und Allianzen zu etablieren. Ansonsten droht dem PvE eher ein stiefmütterlcihes Dasein zum Zweck darüber PvP-Schlüsselergebnisse zu erfarmen.



Hm also eigentlich gibt es bereits im T2 kleinere Keeps....zwar ohne großartige Verteidigungsanlagen aber ein befestigtes Gebäude mit Wächtern und Boss/Held ist das schon.
Wird also sicher schon ein Keep fallen ehe jemand 35 erreicht hat.

Im neuen Video bei dem Sterntaler das T3 Gebiet zwischen Imperium und Chaos vorstellt (Nordpass) ist die Festungsanlage gewaltig.
Chaos-Festung mit Wächtern und Held---->starker zweiter Verteidigungsring-----> nach einigen 100 Metern eine weitere Mauer die erobert werden kann------->wieder einige 100Meter weiter noch so ein Mauervorposten.
Jetzt kommt ein "freies Gelände" und dann das gleiche Festungsgebilde für das Imperium.

Da hat man schon ordentlich zu tun um diese ganzen "Hürden" zu erobern...und dann noch die Festung "aufknacken".

Das ist aber nur das T3......wenn der Unterschied vom T2 zum T3 schon so enorm ist, kann man sich in etwa ausmalen wie das dann im T4 und erst recht in den Städten selbst aussehen wird.
Die Grenzfestung zu Altdorf ist ebenfalls durch ein Video schon zu sehen....Das ist eine kleine Stadt und praktisch eine Todesfalle wenn man nur blind drauf ein stürmt.
Die Aussage: you will need a HUGE amount of players.....wird da schon deutlich.

Die Helden der T3 Festungen werden den Höchstlevel (+1-2 Level) besitzen der in der zugehörigen Zone das Maximum ist. Das bedeutet die Heldenstufe im T3 wird in etwa 32 sein.....mit 28ern kann man da schon angreifen und auch gewinnen, da bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher.
Trotzdem ist 6 Monate bis zum Fall einer T3 Festung übertrieben....würde man das hochrechnen siehst du eine Hauptstadt nach 12 Monaten immer noch nicht fallen.


----------



## maggus (7. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Im neuen Video bei dem Sterntaler das T3 Gebiet zwischen Imperium und Chaos vorstellt (Nordpass) ist die Festungsanlage gewaltig.
> Chaos-Festung mit Wächtern und Held---->starker zweiter Verteidigungsring-----> nach einigen 100 Metern eine weitere Mauer die erobert werden kann------->wieder einige 100Meter weiter noch so ein Mauervorposten.
> Jetzt kommt ein "freies Gelände" und dann das gleiche Festungsgebilde für das Imperium.



Wo gibt es denn dieses Video?


----------



## Moagim (7. Mai 2008)

Guckst du hier:

http://trailer.onlinewelten.com/videos,id3...esentation.html
Zuerst läuft er im Chaosgebiet herum, danach läuft er zum Ordnungsausenposten und dann ins RvR Gebiet.
Nachdem er an der eroberbaren Brauerei vorbei ist kommt er zur ersten "Hürdenmauer"


----------



## maggus (7. Mai 2008)

Super Danke, gleich mal runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Nuja es ist schon PvP ohne zweifel.
> Aber denke du machst grad nen denk fehler vergleist reines PvP mit RvR.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne diesen Vergleich zieh ich erst gar nicht in Betracht, nach 6 Jahren DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (7. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Sinnfrei sind sie nicht, im Gegenteil. Wenn die Nahkämpfer im RvR erstmal durch eine Wand aus Fleisch und Stahl müssen, um an die schönen weichen Caster zu kommen, macht das schon einen Unterschied. Vor allem da die Tanks in WAR Mittel und Wege haben auch menschliche Spieler mehr oder weniger zu "zwingen", sie anzugreifen statt sich auf die einfacheren Ziele zu stürzen.




andererseits sind 3 tanks auf offenem feld mehr oder weniger Bäume in der landschaft

ich glaub nicht das jedes pvp gebiet zig engstellen besitzt wo man koordiniert tanks reinquetschn kann als stöpsel


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> andererseits sind 3 tanks auf offenem feld mehr oder weniger Bäume in der landschaft
> 
> ich glaub nicht das jedes pvp gebiet zig engstellen besitzt wo man koordiniert tanks reinquetschn kann als stöpsel



Sie haben ja auch wie gesagt sehr sinnvolle PvP-"Tank"fähigkeiten... z. B. der Zwergentank, wenn man ihn stehn lässt, kriegt seine Gruppe immer weniger Schaden... Mit dem sollte man also evtl. spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> andererseits sind 3 tanks auf offenem feld mehr oder weniger Bäume in der landschaft
> 
> ich glaub nicht das jedes pvp gebiet zig engstellen besitzt wo man koordiniert tanks reinquetschn kann als stöpsel


das nicht. dennoch können sie eine art wall sein um den man erstmal rum muss. das mag jetzt sich nicht so spektakulär anhören aber auf den 5 schritten die man mehr laufen muss, kann von den castern dahinter schon so viel schaden rausgehauen werden, dass die fünf schritte deine letzten waren

edit: aprospos bäume in der landschaft . das sagen sich auch viele autofahrer, trotzdem seh ich auf eine landstraße viele kreuze an den bäumen liegen.


----------



## Leoncore (7. Mai 2008)

Endgame Dungeons für die Lvl. 40 Spieler soll es aber auch geben. So soll jede Hauptstadt ihren High-Lvl Dungeon besitzen. Die Abwasserkanäle unter Altdorf z.b., in denen seit einiger Zeit es nicht mehr mit rechten Dingen zugeht und eine Gruppe von Spielern muss herausfinden was da unten ab geht (Leute die sich mit dem Hintergrund auskennen, wissen auch schon was). ;-)


----------



## Hühü1 (7. Mai 2008)

hm.....................

Da herausforderung.
Aktionspunkte: 50
Reichweite: 0-65 Fuß
Verspottet Euren Feind, wodurch er mehr Wut Euch gegenüber verspürt und so 10 sec lang 50% weniger Schaden gegen jeden außer Euch anrichtet.

Schwarzork skill.
Toll was sowas müsste auch im PvP funktionieren......moment bei WAR gehts ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also  irgendwann inder open beta dann nach release, würde ich mich als heil schamane  freuen wenn mir nen tank hilft wenn so ein ätzender hexenjäger an mir klebt im PvP.

Ähnliche skills werdet ihr wohl bei allen tank klassen finden .
Ahja wenn wir grad dabei sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

The Dwarf Ironbreaker is a physical tanking dynamo, as you might expect from one of the stout folk. 

The Empire Knight of the Blazing Sun has average physical defences and average magical support. 

The High Elf Swordmaster of Hoeth has lower physical defences but has stronger magical defences.

Von:
http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm?FEATURE...=239&bhcp=1

Boah toll da hat jeder tank einen eigene spezialität.


----------



## sybarith (7. Mai 2008)

> Endgame Dungeons für die Lvl. 40 Spieler soll es aber auch geben. So soll jede Hauptstadt ihren High-Lvl Dungeon besitzen. Die Abwasserkanäle unter Altdorf z.b., in denen seit einiger Zeit es nicht mehr mit rechten Dingen zugeht und eine Gruppe von Spielern muss herausfinden was da unten ab geht (Leute die sich mit dem Hintergrund auskennen, wissen auch schon was). ;-)


hat ja nie jemand bezweifelt. nur sind solche dungeons nun mal nicht in großen mengen vertreten sondern eher vereinzelt. daher kann man ja auch mit recht behaupten, das der großteil des endgames mit pvp gefüllt ist.


----------



## Sempai02 (7. Mai 2008)

Ein wenig PvE zur Abwechslung ist ja ok,nur gibt es nichts besseres,als im Open-PvP dem Feind entgegenzutreten. Wer das einmal gemacht hat,hat nie wieder Lust auf 24/7-Instanzen alá WoW, wo man stupide KI-Routinen abarbeitet.


----------



## maggus (8. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ein wenig PvE zur Abwechslung ist ja ok,nur gibt es nichts besseres,als im Open-PvP dem Feind entgegenzutreten. Wer das einmal gemacht hat,hat nie wieder Lust auf 24/7-Instanzen alá WoW, wo man stupide KI-Routinen abarbeitet.



Die Tatsache, dass man es beim PvP mit menschlichen Gegnern zu tun hat, die immer anders reagieren, und der Umstand, dass es bei einem halbwegs ausgeglichenen Kräfteverhältnis auf beiden Seiten zu einer langen und spannenden Sache werden kann, bis man im RvR so viel Übergewicht hat, um die Hauptstadt des Feindes anzugreifen, lässt die Notwendigkeit von PvE-Abwechslung eher gering erscheinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (8. Mai 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ich hoffe natürlich, daß kein Keep fällt bevor die ersten 35 sind und daß dies erst nach einem halben Jahr der Fall ist.


Kommt drauf an ... es gibt 4 Arten von Keeps. T1 bis T4. T1 sind bereits im ersten Gebiet und T4 wird die letzte Bastion vor der Hauptstadt sein. Ich denke der erste Keep (eher ein kleiner Außenposten mit ein paar Wachen und einem Monoliten) wird bereits in der ersten Woche umkämpft sein - die anderen mit steigendem Level und besserer Koordination der Spieler (Gilden/Sippen-RvR) in den darauf folgenden Gebieten.

Mein Infos habe auch ich alle durch Podcasts und soweit ich es verstanden habe wird es in etwa so sein:

- Rüstungen bekommt man sowohl durch PvP als auch PvE. Es gibts sehr viele verschiedene je nach Skillung und Klasse. Jede ist aber sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE vollwertig einsetzbar. Man kann sie verzieren und färben - und damit einmalig machen. Es gibts keine beste Rüstung, da es in WAR nicht das Ziel ist der jenige mit dem besten Gear zu sein. Es geht um RvR und den Erfolg der eigenen Fraktion. Allein darin spiegelt sich der eigene Erfolg wieder.

- PvE vs PvP. In T1 Zonen wird PvE eine größere Bedeutung haben als z.B. in einer T4 Zone. Je höher man in den Zonen (und damit im Level) kommt, umso dünner werden die PvE Zonen, aber man wird komplett über PvE bis zum max. Level kommen können. Allerdings sei hier gesagt, wer sich zu sehr auf einen Spielbereich konzentriert wird das Spiel auch nicht in vollem Maße genießen können und einiges verpassen. Man sollte also beides spielen und sich ruhig Zeit nehmen - es gibt kein höher-schneller-weiter. Zitat Sterntaler: "Einloggen und Spaß haben." Das heisst, selbst jemand der nur 30 Minuten pro Tag spielen kann soll sowohl PvP als auch PvE in möglichst großem Umfang spielen können.

Alles mündet im RvR, welches sowohl PvE als auch PvP beinhaltet. Je erfolgreicher die eigene Fraktion ist, umso mehr Spielinhalte (Quests, Rüstungen, Gebiete, usw.) schalten sich frei. Beispielsweise werden zu Anfang nicht alle Teile einer Hauptstadt zu betreten sein, erst mit ihrem Wachsen schalten sich Tempel und weitere Viertel frei, welche wiederum Quests, Dungeons und NPCs bieten.

WAR ist ein großes Ganzes. Es bringt wohl kaum etwas derzeit nur einen Bereich für sich zu betrachten - Mythic legt auch besonderen wert darauf.


----------



## Salute (8. Mai 2008)

Coffinmaker schrieb:


> Und sieht es dann gleich aus, so das ich sage mal unter umständen, 10000 Leute mit den gleichen Klamotten rumrennen? Oder gibt es da mehr Individualismus?



Habe letztens in einem Interview gelesen bzw gehört, dass im Endgame von WAR es pro Klasse 27 Sets geben soll. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo genau es war.


MfG


----------



## Leoncore (8. Mai 2008)

Würd mich auch ma interessieren, wie lange der Durchschnittsplayer brauch, bis er das Max. Lvl erreicht hat?!


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. Mai 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Würd mich auch ma interessieren, wie lange der Durchschnittsplayer brauch, bis er das Max. Lvl erreicht hat?!



Ich hab mal irgendwo was gelesen das es so wie in DAoC anfangs etwa bei 20 Tagen ingame Zeit liegen wird.

Ob da was dran ist, kann man nur schwer sagen. Möglich wäre es.

Greetz Aldaric


----------



## Gromthar (8. Mai 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Würd mich auch ma interessieren, wie lange der Durchschnittsplayer brauch, bis er das Max. Lvl erreicht hat?!


Die Frage ist eher ob das max. Level wichtig ist um Spaß zu haben. In WoW war dies nämlich der Fall - oder gab es im Levelbereich spielenswerten Content und ich habe ihn in 3 Jahren WoW nur nicht gefunden? HdRO ist das beste aktuelle Bespiel, dass es nämlich auch vor dem max. Level immens viel Spaß machen kann zu spielen - fast schon mehr als im Endbereich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. Mai 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher ob das max. Level wichtig ist um Spaß zu haben. In WoW war dies nämlich der Fall - oder gab es im Levelbereich spielenswerten Content und ich habe ihn in 3 Jahren WoW nur nicht gefunden? HdRO ist das beste aktuelle Bespiel, dass es nämlich auch vor dem max. Level immens viel Spaß machen kann zu spielen - fast schon mehr als im Endbereich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja du wirst auch im low Lvl spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Dazu wurden ja die Tier's aufgeteilt.


----------



## grimmgork (8. Mai 2008)

Jop. spannende szenarien, quests die besonders sind, wälzer des wissens, bosse (uninstanziert) und vieles mehr.


----------



## Vampiry (8. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irgendwo was gelesen das es so wie in DAoC anfangs etwa bei 20 Tagen ingame Zeit liegen wird.



Bei DAoC gab/gibt es 10 lvl mehr. 

Mein Heiler hat Anno 2002 knapp 40 Tage bis zur Rente gebraucht. Dafür kannte man sich ja auch nicht aus und hat alles erstmal mitgemacht und die Welt erkundet. 2007 war die Rente, wenn man wusste wie und sich um nix geschert hat, auch locker unter 4 Tagen möglich. Dann noch die nötigen Arte - fix die restlichen CLs und MLs und ab ins RvR.


----------



## EliteOrk (9. Mai 2008)

PvP ist der Endgame content von Warhammer :>

Bezüglich deiner anderen Fragen: kA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monk3y (9. Mai 2008)

Ich werde auf jedenfall hauptsächlich PvP spielen.
Ich werde natürlich auch mal in die Instanzen reinschnuppern aber mich interessiert das PvP schon mehr.
 Die Entwickler haben schon gesagt das es hauptsächlich ums PvP gehen wird.
Einer der Gründe warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe war das ewig gleiche PvE zum 1000 mal Prinz gelegt und Gruul geraidet, immer da sgleiche Prinzip.
Da freut es mich das ich jetzt sogar durch das töten gegnerischer Spieler leveln kann.
Keiner weiss wie der andere agiert und wieviel "skill" er hat.

bezüglich des levelns
ich muss nicht so schnell wie möglich Max Level haben ich freu mich auch mal an schöner Grafik und meinen Wälzer des Wissens langsam wachsen zu sehen. und wies bis jetzt aussieht soll das leveln ja nicht nur stupides Quest machen sein, so wird einem die Zeit bis zum endlevel garnicht mal so lange vorkommen.


----------



## Mymythos (11. Mai 2008)

ich war auf der RPC in Münster der Typ am Warhammerstand meinte hierzu folgendes:

es wird pro T-Zone eine "Instanz" geben

Im Endgame Content hat jede Fraktion einen "mehr oder weniger" Raid Dungen ca 10 Leute ( wers mit Wow vergleichen will kann am ehesten Kara als Vergleich nehmen)

Auf meine Frage hin ob ich meiner Gilde auch richtige "Raids" neben dem RvR anbieten kann kam leider nein.

Schade ich hätte es SEHR begrüßt wenn z.b. zusätzlich nach einer epischen Questreihe ein NPC Drache die Hauptstadt angreift der dann mit 40 mann oder so niedergeraidet werden müsste. Naja man kann nicht alles haben ;(

BTW: mal was anderes etwas off topic - ich hab gelesen das 2 Gruppen a 6 Mann reichen um eine Festung einzunehmen, wenn man "nur" die NPC als Gegner hätte. Mit dem hinblick das eine "gute" Gruppe ausreicht. (Quelle: War Video)

Ich mein ich kenn das doch, ist doch nen einfaches Rechenexempel.. bring immer 2 Gruppen an Spieler mehr mit  als die Verteidiger vorort haben.

Oder wenn nach einiger Zeit die Chars richtig gut sind reicht dann wohl auch eine Gruppe um ne Ferstung einzunehmen wenn morgens um 4 mal grad keiner online sein sollte... 

ich hoffe die drehen da noch am Balacing....

und ich hoffe das tatsächlich etwas mehr PvE kommt versteht mich nicht falsch das Spiel lebt von RvR nur würd ich mir wünschen das es auch richtige Raidinhalte anbietet.


----------



## Xall13 (11. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Sinnfrei sind sie nicht, im Gegenteil. Wenn die Nahkämpfer im RvR erstmal durch eine Wand aus Fleisch und Stahl müssen, um an die schönen weichen Caster zu kommen, macht das schon einen Unterschied. Vor allem da die Tanks in WAR Mittel und Wege haben auch menschliche Spieler mehr oder weniger zu "zwingen", sie anzugreifen statt sich auf die einfacheren Ziele zu stürzen.



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mymythos (11. Mai 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> ich war auf der RPC in Münster der Typ am Warhammerstand meinte hierzu folgendes:
> 
> es wird pro T-Zone eine "Instanz" geben
> 
> ...



sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## mendiger (11. Mai 2008)

ich habs so verstanden, das man auf level 40 am besten beides macht. und außerdem musss man bei einer stadtbelagerung auch in eine instanz und einen boss legen, um die stadt zu erobern.


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Mai 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Bei DAoC gab/gibt es 10 lvl mehr.
> 
> Mein Heiler hat Anno 2002 knapp 40 Tage bis zur Rente gebraucht. Dafür kannte man sich ja auch nicht aus und hat alles erstmal mitgemacht und die Welt erkundet. 2007 war die Rente, wenn man wusste wie und sich um nix geschert hat, auch locker unter 4 Tagen möglich. Dann noch die nötigen Arte - fix die restlichen CLs und MLs und ab ins RvR.



Ich hab 6 Jahre DAoC gespielt und der längste Char lag bei mir bei 22 Tagen, dass war mein erster en Dönerkrieger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach, noch bevor das "pushen" kam, hatte meine SB nur noch 16 Tage played und war mit 22Tagen played schon RR6l5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Moagim (11. Mai 2008)

Naja das Spiel hat doch "richtige Raidinhalte"...
Ich vermute mal du meinst damit: gehe in Dungeon X und töte Boss Y dafür bekommst du Item Z.

Ein solcher Dungeon pro Zone ist völlig ausreichend.
Wenn sie im 40er Bereich immer mehr PVE Raids anbieten, ist einfach die Gefahr viel zu hoch, das dann immer mehr PVE Inhalt gefordert wird.
Sie ziehen hier gleich die Grenze und ermöglichen nur wenig PVE Raids, das finde ich eigentlich ganz gut.
MEHR PvE hat aber nicht zwingend was mit RAID zu tun, es gibt sicher genug was man im PVE erledigen kann.
Wer mehr PVE-Raids will, wird in WAR nicht glücklich.

Es gibt im T4 neutrale Fraktionen/Söldnertrupps (siehe Zonenbeschreibung) die sich in den Krieg einmischen können. Ein PVE Quest könnte hier sein diesen "Störfaktor" zu beseitigen. So etwas hat logischerweise auch Auswirkungen auf den Kriegsverlauf, obwohl man hier keine Spieler tötet. So etwas ist mir lieber als irgend ein Boss der abseits der Schlachtfelder gejagt werden muss.

Denkt das auch mal weiter wenn ihr mehr PVE Inhalte bekommen würdet....
Alles in WAR soll den Krieg beeinflussen------>Töte Bosse von Fraktionen die sich aus dem Krieg heraushalten=0 Auswirkung
Töte in Dungeon Bosse der Gegnerfraktion----->Auswirkung auf den Kriegsverlauf.

Wenn Spieler aber mit dem Kämpfen in abgetrenten Gebieten den Krieg beeinflussen, gibt es keinen Kampf zwischen Spielern mehr und alle rennen in die PVE Inhalte. Sie werden den PVE sicher nicht ausbauen, der ist in WAR einfach untergeordnet.


----------



## Sempai02 (11. Mai 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> ich war auf der RPC in Münster der Typ am Warhammerstand meinte hierzu folgendes:
> 
> es wird pro T-Zone eine "Instanz" geben
> 
> ...



Das SPpielchen mit dem Balancing muss natürlich noch gemacht werden,nur warum muss seit ForU jedes MMOG langweilige PvE-Raids beinhalten? Wer gegen langweilige Scripts antreten will,der ist bei ForU doch mehr als gut bedient.


----------



## Mitzu (11. Mai 2008)

Coffinmaker schrieb:


> Wozu gibts dann so Berufe wie Tanks? Sehr Sinnfrei im PvP meiner Meinung nach.



War hat eine Kollisionsabfrage. 
Du musst also tatsächlich an den Tanks vorbei und kannst nicht durch sie hindurchlaufen. 

Das macht sie sinnvoll.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das SPpielchen mit dem Balancing muss natürlich noch gemacht werden,nur warum muss seit ForU jedes MMOG langweilige PvE-Raids beinhalten? Wer gegen langweilige Scripts antreten will,der ist bei ForU doch mehr als gut bedient.



Ich weiß, ich mach mich hier damit zur Flame-Zielscheibe, aber:

Weil PvE-Bosse eindrucksvollere Gegner sind. Ich persönlich lege lieber einen Bloodthirster flach, als ein ganzes Dutzend Wald-und-Wiesen-Auserkorene. Die Befriedigung wenn ein riesiges Monster vor einem im Staub liegt ist einfach größer, als wenn da ein stinknormaler Spieler-Char den Boden küsst.

Ich sage nicht dass in WAR jetzt nachträglich PvE-Content rein muss (neee danke sowas hatten wir schon bei WoW, da hats auch nicht funktioniert PvP und PvE gleichberechtigt nebeneinander laufen zu haben), aber NPC-Bosse als "langweilige Skripts" abzutun ist auch Unsinn. Auch ein PvE-Boss fordert Spieler, allerdings auf andere Weise als ein PvP-Gegner.


----------



## Eratur (11. Mai 2008)

Stimme ich vollkommen zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen Spieler umzukloppen, ist wirklich eine Sache. Aber der Sinn bei einem PvE Boss, is doch grade das er übermächtig sein soll und Abwechslung bietet.  

So werden ja auch, die Bosse aus dent Hauptsädten instanziert anzutreffen zu sein. Damit jeder whärend der Belagerung, die einmal innem Raid besiegen kann. 

Bei Fehlern, bitte korrigieren!


----------



## Sempai02 (11. Mai 2008)

Was bringen mir KI-Bosse,die ich nach dem 2. mal im Schlaf töte? Lieber gegen menschliche Spieler antrete,die mich immer wieder aufs neue fordern,weil sie eben nicht die gleiche Kampfroutine drin haben. Es gibt einfach nichts spannenderes,als der Kampf gegen andere Spieler. So eindrucksvoll vielleicht ein 20m hoher KI-Boss ist,so langweilig wird der auch nach dem 2. mal.


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mach mich hier damit zur Flame-Zielscheibe, aber:
> 
> Weil PvE-Bosse eindrucksvollere Gegner sind. Ich persönlich lege lieber einen Bloodthirster flach, als ein ganzes Dutzend Wald-und-Wiesen-Auserkorene. Die Befriedigung wenn ein riesiges Monster vor einem im Staub liegt ist einfach größer, als wenn da ein stinknormaler Spieler-Char den Boden küsst.
> 
> Ich sage nicht dass in WAR jetzt nachträglich PvE-Content rein muss (neee danke sowas hatten wir schon bei WoW, da hats auch nicht funktioniert PvP und PvE gleichberechtigt nebeneinander laufen zu haben), aber NPC-Bosse als "langweilige Skripts" abzutun ist auch Unsinn. Auch ein PvE-Boss fordert Spieler, allerdings auf andere Weise als ein PvP-Gegner.



TJa und mir gibts den größeren Kick wenn ich einen Gegner den Boden küsse lasse, weil ich weiß, der konnte auf gewisse Situationen reagieren, ein NPC Mob kann das nicht!


----------



## Badumsaen (11. Mai 2008)

Ja klar, so dicke PVE bosse sind schon eindrucksvoll bei den ersten paar Mal. Aber spätestens nachm 10. Mal, wenn man ihn auf farmstatus hat kotzt er einen schon an wenn man ihn von weitem auch nur sieht^^

Und ja, schon möglich dass die Chosen, oder halt allgemeint die Klassen dann mehr oder weniger gleich aussehen. Aber du wirst dich immer fragen:"Wie is der geskillt?", "Wartet hinterm nächsten Hügel verstärkung?" und "Was sind dass für üble Spalta die mir da im Schädel hängen?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> TJa und mir gibts den größeren Kick wenn ich einen Gegner den Boden küsse lasse, weil ich weiß, der konnte auf gewisse Situationen reagieren, ein NPC Mob kann das nicht!



Können sie schon, wenn sie anständig programmiert wurden. Ein Skript kann ab einer gewissen Komplexität wirklich den Eindruck erwecken, "intelligent" zu sein. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass z.B. der Endgegner der Singleplayer-"Kampagne" von UT2003 sich sehr gut dem Spielstil des Spielers anpassen konnte.

Das Problem ist, bei den Schadensmengen die der durchschnittliche MMORPG-PvE-Boss raushaut und der schieren Masse an HP müssen sie immer ein Stück weit berechenbar bleiben, weil sie sonst schlichtweg nicht zu besiegen wären.

EDIT:

@Badumsaen:

Wer so oft denselben Boss abfarmt/abfarmen muss hat eh einen an der Waffel oder spielt ein beschissenes Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon abgesehen: Ein anderer Spieler kann ein noch so tolles Gefecht geliefert haben, es wird für mich nie dasselbe sein wie einen monströsen Dämon umzukloppen. Der Spieler ist allein aus Balancing-Gründen in etwa gleichstark wie ich. Der Monster-Dämon dagegen ist deutlich überlegen. Vom Erfolgserlebnis her rangieren andere Spieler bei mir auf derselben Stufe wie Wölfe. Kanonenfutter eben. Nicht dass ich behaupten würde im PvP der absolute ProGamer zu sein, andere Spieler kann ich einfach nicht als wirklich würdige Gegner ansehen. Die sind mir zu mickrig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (11. Mai 2008)

Im Wesentlichen funktionieren alle PVE Bosse (weitestgehend) so:

Tank haut Boss------> Boss: Ich bring dich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spieler wird geheilt-----> Boss: HEY lass dass...ich bring dich um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damge Dealer trifft------> Boss: AUA Ich bring dich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tank verspottet den Boss-----> Boss: *Tobsuchtsanfall* Ich bring dich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Endlosschleife*
Der einzige Unterschied /die einzige Überraschung dabei können noch besondere Fähigkeiten sein, aber eigentlich war es das auch schon was die Intelligenz von Bossen in MMOs angeht.

OK, trotzdem sind KI Bosse noch schlauer als einige Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber der Großteil der Spieler kann sich der eigenen Haut besser erwehren und nutzt jede Schwäche gnadenlos aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (11. Mai 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Würd mich auch ma interessieren, wie lange der Durchschnittsplayer brauch, bis er das Max. Lvl erreicht hat?!




Level 40 wirste in 2 Monaten erreichen. Nur ist das eher Nebensache. Wichtig sind die 80 Renown Ränge und die dauern mindestens ein Jahr und sind das Zentrum der Figurentwicklung (das was Epics in WoW sind, sind Renown Ränge und Fertigkeiten in Warhammer - die eigene Spielfigur definiert sich über ihre Fertigkeiten und nicht über ihre Klamotten)


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Mai 2008)

Also.....

Ihr spricht als würde es keine 20 meter "bosse" geben.
Es gibt die PQ´s die 3-4 folge quests haben oder mehr. Es wurde oft genug gesagt das am ende man z.b. einen boss töten kann.
Sie sind aber nicht instanziert, und jeder kann mitmachen. Damit sich jetzt niemand aufregt was mit dem loot ist, wenn einer am ende dazu kommt und den loot abstaubt.
Loot wird verteilt nach:
1. wie lange man dabei ist.
2. wieviel schaden man gemacht hat.
3. wieviel schaden man eingesteckt hat.
4. wieviel man geheilt hat.
(wie genau die verteilung dann abläuft ist noch net klar oder ich weiss es nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist einfach so die leute die den grössten beitrag zum quest geleistet haben, bekommen den besseren loot.
PQ bosse wird es ne menge geben, meinen letzten informationen nach gibt es über 300 PQ´s.
Natürlich wird es größere und kleine PQ´s geben . Oder mit anderen worten PQ´s mit sehr guter und weniger guter  belohnungen.
Zum PvE kommt noch der wälzer des wissen , in dem viele quests freigeschaltet werden.
Töte 25  ,was auch immer, dann evtl 50 dann evtl 200. Am ende gibts danne vtl was richtig gutes oder seltenes. Aber nichtjeder hat lust bestimmte gegner zufarmen bis er 200 getötet hat oder noch mehr.
Ok etwas monoton, aber hey manche mögen das, man farmt für´s crafting etwas gold und macht ne quest.
Und wie gesagt wurde, dungeons wird es auch geben.
Wenn es pro Tier zone 1 dungeon gibt muss man sich bewusst machen es gibt  3 T1 zonen,3 T2 zonen usw.
Also an die 12 dungeons. das reicht wohl auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann gibts was für die leute die die map erkunden. Laufen durch die gegend dann, oh da kann ich was anklicken, hören ein geräusch aber wissen nicht was es bedeutet,  etwas weiter weg wundert sich nen zwerg warum eine Tür im fels die sont immer zu war aufgeht. 
Was einen drin erwartet ist was anderes, aber hier gilt wieder es ist nicht instanziert und jeder kann mit machen.

Also ich finde das ist ne menge PvE inhalt für ein spiel das auf RvR/PvP ausgelegt ist. 
Dazu ist zu sagen, das EA Mythic im nen interview sagte, das sie jeden monat bzw alle 2 den leuten etwas bieten wollen.
Wie das aussehen wird abwarten obs PQ´s sind, oder evtl doch irgendwie auf einmal ne zeit lang nen "boss" rum läuft der nur wartet gelegt zu werden.

Zum PvE teil gibts noch zusagen, was crafting angeht, das es keine sammel berufe geben wird sprich blümchen sammeln auf einer wiese, erze abbauen usw.
Sachen fürs crafting bekommt man von PvE und PvP gegnern. Z.b. Sporen zum  einpflanzen für alchis, fleisch hm zum kochen ?(da ist nocht nichts bekannt aber den beruf butcher wirds wohl geben) oder auch eine schäbige gürtel schnalle oder ne waffe die ein schmied "aufwertenkann". 
Abwarten, crafting ist noch ein großes geheimnis.

Macht euch keine sorgen es wurde immer wieder gesagt jeder der nur PvP machen will kann es machen und für PvE gilt es genauso .


----------



## Raremob (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich glaube, dass jeder der durch WOW vom PVP (im Falle von WAR RVR) abgeschreckt ist, positiv überrascht sein wird. Denn es wird sich reibungslos in das Spielgeschehen einfügen und ein Bestandteil dessen sein. Es wird auch die Gemeinschaft fördern, da gemeinschaftlich Burgen, Städte etc erobert und verteidigt werden. Pvp das nerft im Sinne von "schnapp dir die Flagge an Punkt A und bring sie zu Punkt B" wird nur ein Gimmick sein aber keinesfalls Hauptbestandteil!

Zum Thema Items denke ich, dass z.B. auch Crafter hier ein ganz gehöriges Wörtchen mit zu reden haben werden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie durchaus Items bauen werden können die ihres gleichen suchen werden. Vllt nicht mit ganz so arg vie Aufwand verbunden wie in DAoC aber bestimmt auch nicht so locker hinterhergeschmissen wie in WOW.


Und zu guter Letzt noch mal zum Tank, also der Tank als Wand wird glaub ich auch noch mal interessanter, da er sicherlich auch die Möglichkeit haben wird nicht nur im Weg zu stehen, sondern auch bewusst bestimmte Mitspieler zu schützen! Und das nicht nur alles soundsoviel Sekunden durch eine spezielle Fähigkeit. Dies wird zahlreiche möglichkeiten bieten miteinander zu spielen wie man sie aus WOW nicht kennt.

Nun ja, warten wir es mal ab. Ich freu mich drauf und bin schon ganz gespannt.

Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag, Rare.


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Mai 2008)

Raremob schrieb:


> Und zu guter Letzt noch mal zum Tank, also der Tank als Wand wird glaub ich auch noch mal interessanter, da er sicherlich auch die Möglichkeit haben wird nicht nur im Weg zu stehen, sondern auch bewusst bestimmte Mitspieler zu schützen! Und das nicht nur alles soundsoviel Sekunden durch eine spezielle Fähigkeit. Dies wird zahlreiche möglichkeiten bieten miteinander zu spielen wie man sie aus WOW nicht kennt.



Jaja die tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (siehe hier im thread seite 2 beitrag 36 )
Jeder tank wird seine spezielen einsatz bereich haben, und viele skills haben die im pvp nützlich sind.
Wer glaubt, das tanks im PvP sinnlos sind, wird sich noch umaschauen und einen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WAR ist auch RvR/PvP ausgelegt das sind auch alle klassen.


----------



## Kaamon (18. Mai 2008)

Ganz klar PVP...oer doch PVE...hm


----------



## Mymythos (19. Mai 2008)

> Stimme ich vollkommen zu.
> 
> Einen Spieler umzukloppen, ist wirklich eine Sache. Aber der Sinn bei einem PvE Boss, is doch grade das er übermächtig sein soll und Abwechslung bietet.
> 
> ...



Ja die Bosse aus den Hauptstädten sind schon etwas stärkere NPC lt. Sterntaler reichen hier jedoch 2 Gruppen. Einen Raid stell ich mir etwas anders vor. Ich denke in der Praxis sieht das dann so aus das die erste Gruppe die da ist den auch legt. Klingt eher wie ein Rar Spawn auf den alle warten als nen Raid Boss.

Darüber hinaus hab ich immernoch die Befürchtung das es das große "sammeln" geben wird. Damit meine ich das sich die Fraktionen solange vor den Toren der Gegner sammeln bis sie auch aufjedenfall gewinnen und den Gegner überrennen und das vorher eine lange Zeit nix passiert und gewartet wird.
Es sollen ja ca. 2 Gruppen (eine gut eingespielte + eine normale) ausreichen um eine Gegnerische Befestigung einzunehmen, find ich etwas wenig. In einem Nebensatz wurde erwähnt das später sogar eine richtig gute Gruppe ausreicht. Und wie ichs schon früher geschrieben habe ist das dann nur noch nen Rechenexempel Spieler x + 20 NPC = mind. Spieler y + 2 Gruppen = Sieg.
Ich hoffe das es nicht so einfach ist.

Und wie gesagt ich hoffe wircklich das noch Raidcontent nachgepatched wird. 

@Sterntaler falls Du das hier liest gib doch mal ein Feedback an die Dev's. Muss ja nicht ein 40ziger oder 25 Raid ala WoW sein aber so 10 Kara Runs die Abendfüllend sind neben dem ständigem Krieg da draussen wären sicherlich entspannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (19. Mai 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt ich hoffe wircklich das noch Raidcontent nachgepatched wird.
> 
> @Sterntaler falls Du das hier liest gib doch mal ein Feedback an die Dev's. Muss ja nicht ein 40ziger oder 25 Raid ala WoW sein aber so 10 Kara Runs die Abendfüllend sind neben dem ständigem Krieg da draussen wären sicherlich entspannt
> 
> ...


Bloss nicht, das Spiel ist auf realm vs realm ausgelegt und soll kein WOW 2 werden!

Wer PvE Raids will soll WOW oder HdRO spielen!

Die 2 Gruppen braucht man für eine Festung ohne gegnerische Spieler, für die Städte braucht man etwas mehr!


----------



## Moagim (19. Mai 2008)

Grundlegendes Kampagnenkonzept, dazu gibts bereits Informationen:
Du kannst dich nicht vor der Hauptstadt sammeln bis du irgendwann einmal eine riesige Überzahl hast.
Die Zonen können nicht unbegrenzt lange gehalten werden und ohne die Verbindungszonen ist eine Hauptstadt nicht angreifbar.

"6 fähige Spieler(1 Gruppe)können eine Festung erobern"
Das stimmt zwar ist aber auf eine Festung bezogen die nur von NPCs verteidigt ist. Es wird wohl auch nicht so sein das dies mal so eben in 15 Minuten erledigt ist.
Verteidiger haben genug Zeit sich einzumischen und der Fall einer Festung wirkt sich DEUTLICH auf die Zonenkontrolle aus. Man kann es sich also nicht leisten einfach zu sagen....ach lass sie doch die Festung erobern. Motivation ist für Angreifer und Verteidiger gegeben.
Des weiteren ist die Aussage auf die "kleineren" Festungen bezogen. T4 Festungsbosse und Grenzfestungen zur Hauptstadt lachen sich über 6 Mann "Armeen" sicher tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"neben dem ständigen Krieg" genau das ist der Punkt.
Es wird nicht "neben" dem Krieg gespielt, das wollen sie nicht.
Abend füllende Instanzen/Raids im PVE gehören nur sehr begrenzt zu WAR. Wenn man anfängt das einzubauen, muss auch eine Motivation dafür her.
Weil die Leute lieber ihre Zeit mit PVE verbringen?
Nochmal, das wollen die Entwickler nicht. Auch wenn sie PVE Inhalte bieten wird es die niemals in riesigem/abendfüllendem Umfang geben. Die Leute würden anfangen sich aus dem PvP auszuklinken.

Sie möchten einfach das in erster Linie die Kampagne funktioniert, darum haben sie auch schon oft gesagt das es ein PvP/RvR Spiel wird. Die werden den Teufel tun und es den Spielern ermöglichen sich anderswo Vollzeit zu beschäftigen auser im RvR.
Denke das mal weiter, kein Mensch rennt ewig in die gleiche Instanz bzw. macht den gleichen Boss nieder.
Da muss also nachgeliefert werden, und wieder nachgeliefert, und wieder, und wieder.....
Gleichzeitig müssen "Belohnungen" eingebaut werden als Motivationsstütze. Jetzt bekommen sie aber ein Problem das man im RvR ja besseres bekommen muss......hm was machen wir da...aja wir ändern mal ganz einfach alles....klar worauf das "bischen mehr PVE" hinausläuft?
Das ganze wird ein riesiges Gebilde weil "einige aber PVE machen wollen"
Ok es ist nicht PVEler freundlich, aber wenigstens sagen sie das klar vorher. 


Sie wollen kein PVE Spiel machen, deshalb ist es ganz gut das sie einen Strich ziehen. DAS ist was ihr im PVE machen könnt und in DIESEM Umfang und NICHT mehr. 
Leidiger WoW Vergleich: Pveler fühlen sich, was den Zuwachs an Inhalten in WAR angeht sicher so, wie die PvPler sich bezüglich Inhaltszuwachs in WoW fühlen.
PvPler zufrieden stellen ist auserdem kostengünstiger, man muß nicht ständig irgendwas neues erfinden.
Man hetzt einfach die Spieler aufeinander und läßt sie sich die Seele aus dem Leib prügeln, lediglich das Grundkonzept muß stimmen. Ständig neue Ideen oben drauf zu setzen ist gar nicht nötig. Natürlich wird man "Belohnungen" auch weiter einbauen, aber im Vergleich zu PVE Inhalten ist das wesentlich weniger "Erfindungsaufwand".


----------



## Veeresa II (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hab auch mal eine Frage, was nicht heißt das jemand die antwort kennt, da ich nicht weiß was ihr wisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Frage passt nicht direkt in dieses Thema wollte aber nicht extra ein neues öffnen um zu weiteren diskusionen zuführen, die Frage bezieht sich allerdings extrem auf den Spielspaß? 
Und zwar:
               Wird das in Warhammer online laggen?

Die Frage stell ich einfach mal so, da ich sehr gerne PvP mache, allerdings ist das ja z.B. in HdRo so das es bei einem echten Kampf so laggt das es eigentl. nicht mehr mit nem Kampf gegen andere Spieler zu tun hat, sondern eher mit einem Kampf gegen ein Standbild und dem daraus resultierende Tot
Wenn ich mir nun nämlich Städteeroberungen vorstelle bei denen sicherlich viele Leute anwesend sind, weiß ich nicht so ganz ob das noch witzig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gesagt ich gehe nicht davon aus das jemand weiß wie das bei Warhammer geregelt werden soll, aber falls es doch jemand wissen sollte würde ich mich freun wenn er mir diese Frage beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (19. Mai 2008)

Zuerst...jedes Spiel laggt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptstadtkämpfe....das Problem ist das sehr viele Spieler in einer sehr Detailreichen Umgebung aufeinander einprügeln.
Problematisch ist das Ganze natürlich wenn sehr viele Daten ausgetauscht werden müssen und der Server eine Menge Daten verarbeiten muß. Hauptstädte werden instanziert um diesem Problem ein wenig entgegen zu wirken. Ehe jetzt wieder einer brüllt: Oh NEIN Instanzen......das heist nur das der Bereich der Hauptstadt abgetrennt wird und somit mehr Rechenleistung für diesen Bereich zur Verfügung steht. Es werden trotzdem viele Spieler daran teilnehmen und nicht nur jede Raidgruppe in eine "andere" Hauptstadt geportet.
Grob vereinfacht:
Haupstadt "Server" Altdorf<------>Server von T1-T4<-------->Hauptstadt "Server" unvermeidliche Stadt

Die Bosse hingegen werden (das kann man aus den Dev-Chats lesen) instanziert wie man es aus WoW kennt.
(Damit ist nur das instanzKONZEPT, also für jede Gruppe der selbe Boss, gemeint es ist nicht WIE WoW)

Jeder Hauptstadtangreifer darf pro Belagerung jeden Boss ----->einmal<----töten (solange die Hauptstadt gehalten werden kann.


----------



## Mymythos (20. Mai 2008)

> Bloss nicht, das Spiel ist auf realm vs realm ausgelegt und soll kein WOW 2 werden!
> 
> Wer PvE Raids will soll WOW oder HdRO spielen!



Danke für Deinen sinnfreien Kommentar.

@Moagim

Danke (und das mein ich ehrlich) für Deine Ausführung. Ich verstehe auch welches Risiko Du ansprichst wenn mehr PvE Inhalte kommen. Aber ich spiele MMORPG's seid Meridian (kennen viele sicher nicht mehr) und ich war/bin Extrem Spieler (Raidleiter/Gildenleiter in diversen Spielen) Nun frage ich mich ob ich meiner Gilde auch auf DAUER genug Content bieten kann ohne PVE Inhalte.

Ich meine was spricht dagegen sich ein MMORPG zu wünschen in dem beides umgesetzt worden ist ?

Ich könnte auch sagen ok lasst WoW so wies es ist nur führt das Städte RvR System dort zusätzlich ein.
Sicher ist hierbei wichtig das die PvE sowie RvR Inhalte zusammen stimmig sind. Du hast recht das es keinen Sinn macht "neben" dem RvR PvE einzubauen das müsste miteinander sinnvoll verbunden werden.

Danke für Deine Erläuterung in Punkto Sammeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Mai 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> Ich meine was spricht dagegen sich ein MMORPG zu wünschen in dem beides umgesetzt worden ist ?



Der beste Grund ist, dass WoW es versucht hat. Und was dabei rauskam sehen wir ja täglich. Ein Spiel sollte sich lieber auf seine Stärken besinnen und die ausbauen, statt zu versuchen die Schwächen mit halbgaren Konzepten zu überdecken.

Und mal ehrlich: Wenn ich einmal bekannte Gestalten wie Karl Franz, Tyrion, Gotrek und Felix und dergleichen umlegen kann und im Rahmen der Public Quests und Szenarios das eine oder andere Riesenmonster auftaucht ist mein Drang nach PvE vollkommen befriedigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (20. Mai 2008)

Moagim hat es schon sehr ausführlich erklärt.

Aber zu deinen satz das RvR und PvP sinnvoll verbunden werden sollte.
PvE ist mit RvR verbunden im grunde  dreht sich alles drum  die Tier zonen zu kontrolieren.
Alles was du machst in WAR hilft im RvR, jedes quest hilft die jewalige zone zu übernehmen.
D.h. auch  leute die nur PvE machen wollen helfen dadurch im RvR.

Hm auf die frage ob WAR genug content ohne PvE inhalte bieten kann.
Es gibt  über 30 szenarien (wow bg´s).
3 hauptstädte dazu die tierzonen, es ist ne menge arbeit um in eine hauptstadt einzufallen.

Aber wurde schon gesagt wer nur PvP mahcen will wird es auch tun können da gleiche gilt für PvE.


----------



## casariel (20. Mai 2008)

> Nun frage ich mich ob ich meiner Gilde auch auf DAUER genug Content bieten kann ohne PVE Inhalte.
> 
> Ich meine was spricht dagegen sich ein MMORPG zu wünschen in dem beides umgesetzt worden ist ?



MMn bietet RvR genug Ansporn sich am Krieg zu beteiligen. Ob Keeps/Städte einzunehmen/verteidigen zu sind, Zonen zu kontrollieren oder was auch immer. Der Krieg mach ja nie pause. Zu tun wird eigentlich immer was sein. Langeweile wird denke ich auch selten aufkommen, da es ja sein kann, dass wenn man sich einloggt die gegnerische Fraktion bereits die T4-Zone kontrolliert und gerade auf dem Weg zur Hauptstadt ist. Da is ja wohl klar was zu tun ist? Genau, den Boss in nem PvE-Dungeon zu raiden...

Beides in einem Spiel wie WAR umzusetzen wird denke ich sehr schwierig, da der Anspron der PvE-Spieler ja in der Verbesserung ihres Charakters mit immer besser Items besteht. Was dem Prinzip von WAR ja gänzlich widersprechen würde. Die Spieler sollen sich ja nicht über ihre Imb4-R0xxXXX0r Items profilieren. Bei dem Einbau von PvE-Content wird auch die Item-Schere eingeführt, was daraus im Endeffekt wird sieht man ja an anderen Spielen. Zudem müsste im PvE, wie ja schon gesagt wurde, ständig neue Sachen implementiert werden um die Spieler zu befriedigen. Die ganze Community würde sich denke ich auch in zwei Lager aufspalten, was das Gemeinschaftsgefühl für die eigene Fraktion nicht wirklich stärken würde. Das ist ja auch das was bei WoW passiert ist. Ein verbundenheitsgefühl zur Fraktion besteht eigentlich in keinster Weise mehr. Was intressiert ein PvE'ler was die gegnerische Fraktion gerade in den Schlachtfeldern macht? Oder was sie gerade Raiden? Eigentlich könnten sie alle auf einer Seite spielen, würde sich nichts für sie ändern.

Bei DAoC wurde das finde ich relativ gut gelöst. Es gab zwar große PvE-Instanzen, allerdings war es die Mühe fast nicht wert sich da Stundenlang aufzuhalten wegen Items. Diese bekam man meist besser wenn man sich sie selber craften lies. Die PvE-Raids waren nur mal ne schöne Abwechslung zum RvR-Alltag und wurden auch nur eher selten durchgeführt.

Ich hoffe ich hab nicht zuviel wiederholt, das schon geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Mymythos (20. Mai 2008)

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure freundlichen Antworten. 

Soweit alles klar bis auf zwei drei Dinge:



> Zudem müsste im PvE, wie ja schon gesagt wurde, ständig neue Sachen implementiert werden um die Spieler zu befriedigen



Genau das ist der Grund für meine Befürchungen. Ich meine Im PvE freue ich mich weil ich die möglichkeit habe wenn ich mit meiner Gilde besser werde, neue mir nicht bekannte Zonen zu sehen (also kann ich mir selbst neuen Spielinhalt erspielen) Bei WaR befürchte ich das wenn man ein oder zwei "Runden" durch hat es keine neuen Gebiete mehr gibt egal wie sehr man sich anstrengt. Deswegen meinte ich langzeit Motivation. Ich rede hier natürlich nicht über die causal Gamer.



> Bei DAoC wurde das finde ich relativ gut gelöst. Es gab zwar große PvE-Instanzen, allerdings war es die Mühe fast nicht wert sich da Stundenlang aufzuhalten wegen Items. Diese bekam man meist besser wenn man sich sie selber craften lies. Die PvE-Raids waren nur mal ne schöne Abwechslung zum RvR-Alltag und wurden auch nur eher selten durchgeführt.



Genau so würd ichs mir für WAR wünschen. Große Instanzen die man mal macht, eher als Abwechslung. Ich hoffe auch das Crafting eine große Rolle spielen wird.


----------



## casariel (20. Mai 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund für meine Befürchungen. Ich meine Im PvE freue ich mich weil ich die möglichkeit habe wenn ich mit meiner Gilde besser werde, neue mir nicht bekannte Zonen zu sehen (also kann ich mir selbst neuen Spielinhalt erspielen) Bei WaR befürchte ich das wenn man ein oder zwei "Runden" durch hat es keine neuen Gebiete mehr gibt egal wie sehr man sich anstrengt. Deswegen meinte ich langzeit Motivation. Ich rede hier natürlich nicht über die causal Gamer.


Darum sagen sie ja, dass es nicht sowas gegen wird wie in WoW. Du sprichst ja auch genau den Knackpunkt an, dass du mit deiner Gilde besser wirst. Und was is da dann mit deiner Fraktion? PvP hat bei WAR ja quasi den selben Effekt. Du verbesserst deine Gilde und hilfst zusätzlich noch deiner Fraktion. 

Hätten die Entwickler von Anfang an gesagt, dass sie unglaubliche Raidinstanzen mit Pve-Engamecontent einbauen würden, würde ich die Aufregung um das ganze PvE-Zeug ja verstehen, aber das wurde meines wissens nie in Betracht gezogen. Aber die Kirschen aus Nachbars Garten schmecken ja bekanntlich immer besser. Der Fokus liegt nunmal wo ganz anders. Da muss man auch verstehen wenn das andere für hardcore PvE-Spieler, in ihren Augen, zu kurz kommt, was aber für andere völlig ausreichend sein wird.


----------



## Moagim (20. Mai 2008)

Es gibt noch etwas, was in WAR die Einführung von großen PVE-Raid Dungeons behindert.
Es müssen, wie ja schon geschrieben und im Podcast zu sehen die Verbindungszonen erobert werden.
Dies bedeutet aber sicher auch das man das spüren wird, wenn eine Zone erobert ist. Bei Festungen sieht man es am Äußeren. Die Zonen selbst werden vermutich den Eroberer mit Boni versorgen und es werden wohl auch NPC Truppen auftauchen. Jedenfalls wird die Sieger Armee da wohl deutlich erkennbar sein.

Mal angenommen sie würden jetzt  Raid Dungeons anbieten......wie kommt man da hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das gewünschte Ziel liegt hinter den feindlichen Linien, es wurde auch schon bestätigt das PVE Inhalte frei gespielt werden müssen. Macht Sinn, wenn der Feind ein Gebiet beherrscht kann der Gegner nicht so ohne weiteres da herumspazieren. Könnte mir vorstellen das wenn eine Seite vier T4 Zonen kontrolliert der Gegner dort nicht in die Dungeons kann. Zuerst müsste mal die "Grenze" verschoben werden.

Wenn man jetzt so einen Inhalt freigespielt hat...nunja ein großer Dungeon kostet viel Zeit. Ein 6 Mann Trupp kann schon relativ schnell durch einen nicht so großen Dungeon kommen. Je größer die Gruppe umso zeitfressender muß der Dungeon angelegt sein, wenn man da mit einem Raid einfach durchrennen kann stimmt das Konzept nicht.
Ein weiterer Hinweis auf diese "lebende" umwelt ist auch der Ablauf in den Städten.
Zuerst der Durchbruch an der Grenzfestung (die bei Altdorf ist schon bekannt, siehe video) danach die Belagerung der Stadtmauern. Falls das Tor durchbrochen wird kommt der Kampf um den Außenring der Stadt. Erst wenn das geschafft ist kann man in den Innenring und sich die Bosse vorknöpfen. Die Verteidiger sind völlig besiegt und können nicht so schnell wieder einmarschieren man hat also Zeit sich um PVE/RVR Bosse zu kümmern, deshalb sind das jetzt auch 25er Raids (Scheinbar die maximalgröße des Raids)


----------



## Mymythos (20. Mai 2008)

> Der beste Grund ist, dass WoW es versucht hat. Und was dabei rauskam sehen wir ja täglich. Ein Spiel sollte sich lieber auf seine Stärken besinnen und die ausbauen, statt zu versuchen die Schwächen mit halbgaren Konzepten zu überdecken.



Naja WoW ist ja nicht nur schlecht, wie du richtig sagst haben Sie es nicht hingekriegt PvE und PvP zu verbinden. Ans RvR haben sie sich nichtmal ran gewagt (wer nun behauptet open PvP auf den PvP Servern ist RvR hat halt wirklich keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Deine Aussage das sich ein Spiel auf seine Stärken besinnen sollte finde ich nicht ganz richtig. Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Spiel alles was gut ist nehmen und es besser machen und erweitern. Wie der Lead Designer von WoW sagte wenn Ihr WoW Toppen wollt schafft ein Spiel was alles kann was WoW kann und macht das dann besser. (freies Zitat)
Und mal ehrlich WoW und Blizz haben das PvE Rad bei weitem nicht erfunden. Sie haben ich sag mal vorsichtig 80 % der Spielmechanik bei EQ1 abgeschaut und dann Ihr WoW Universum drüber gelegt. Aber warum nicht das EQ1 System war und ist bislang eins der besten meiner Meinung nach. Richtig Abgucken will gelernt sein und ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nur erlaubt sondern notwendig.



> Darum sagen sie ja, dass es nicht sowas gegen wird wie in WoW. Du sprichst ja auch genau den Knackpunkt an, dass du mit deiner Gilde besser wirst. Und was is da dann mit deiner Fraktion? PvP hat bei WAR ja quasi den selben Effekt. Du verbesserst deine Gilde und hilfst zusätzlich noch deiner Fraktion.



Selben Effekt ja, neue Gebiete leider nein. ich muss echt zugeben das es mich reizt wenn mein Char/Gilde/Fraktion besser wird auch neue Spielinhalte, neue Zonen zu sehen.



> Mal angenommen sie würden jetzt Raid Dungeons anbieten......wie kommt man da hin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe gutes Argument aber hier kommt dann genau der Punkt zum tragen: Sinnvoll ins Spielgeschehen einbauen. D.h. dann ist halt nicht jeder Dungen für jede Fraktion ständig verfügbar, muss man sich erst frei kämpfen, hat was finde ich. Wie Du sagtest dann muss halt die Grenze verschoben werden macht ja nix. Und wenn mans nicht schafft dann hat man in dem Dungeon auch nix verlohren *gg*



> Je größer die Gruppe umso zeitfressender muß der Dungeon angelegt sein, wenn man da mit einem Raid einfach durchrennen kann stimmt das Konzept nicht.



Klar soll schon Abendfüllend sein, warum auch nicht. 

Intressant wäre es doch auch wenn so ein großer Raid Dungeon mitten in der Mitte zwischen den beiden Fraktionen liegt. Wenn eine Seite die Kontrolle über das Gebiet hat kann diese dann einen Raid organisieren. Wenn dann der Endboss liegt kann man hinter Ihm durch einen sehr sehr langen Tunnel und an strategisch wichtigen Punkten in der gegnerischen Fraktion auftauchen oder so in der Art.

Oder Intressant für mehr PvE Inhalte wäre auch neben den beiden Fraktionen eine dritte, eine reine "NPC" Fraktion einzubauen. Diese kann geraidet werden und (gutes Skripting vorrausgesetzt) greift auch selbstständig an. 



> Die Verteidiger sind völlig besiegt und können nicht so schnell wieder einmarschieren man hat also Zeit sich um PVE/RVR Bosse zu kümmern, deshalb sind das jetzt auch 25er Raids (Scheinbar die maximalgröße des Raids)



hmm 25 ich hab bisher von der max. Raid stärke von 10 Mann gelesen / gehört aber 25 hört sich doch mal nett an. Woher hast Du die Info ?


----------



## LionTamer (20. Mai 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> Intressant wäre es doch auch wenn so ein großer Raid Dungeon mitten in der Mitte zwischen den beiden Fraktionen liegt. Wenn eine Seite die Kontrolle über das Gebiet hat kann diese dann einen Raid organisieren.



Fände ich auch keine schlechte Idee. Wäre wieder eine sinnvolle Verknüpfung von PvE und PvP

Soweit ich weiß gibt es bei HdRo doch auch einen "Raid-Dungeon" mitten im PvP-Gebiet und eben nur die jeweils kontrollierende Fraktion hat die Chance dort zu raiden.

Ich hätte mit so einem System keine Probleme.


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Mai 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> Naja WoW ist ja nicht nur schlecht, wie du richtig sagst haben Sie es nicht hingekriegt PvE und PvP zu verbinden. Ans RvR haben sie sich nichtmal ran gewagt (wer nun behauptet open PvP auf den PvP Servern ist RvR hat halt wirklich keine Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ein Spiel sich die besten Sachen von überall zusammenklaut, dann merkt man (genau wie bei WoW), dass es nicht zusammenpasst. Bei WoW hat z.B. die Einführung stärkerer PvP-Inhalte dazu geführt, dass sie PvE und PvP mittlerweile Patch für Patch rumjonglieren, ohne dass sich wirklich etwas an der Gesamtsituation bessert.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, das PvE-Prinzip "Höher, Schneller, Weiter!" beißt sich mit gut durchstrukturiertem PvP und Klassenbalancing, weil mit der unterschiedlichen Ausrüstung der Spieler eine nicht kalkulierbare Variable mit in die Gleichung eingeschleppt wird. Deswegen hat Guild Wars auch nur "Einheitsequip" - weil damit der Balancingaufwand erheblich reduziert wird.

Man kann natürlich PvE und PvP miteinander kombinieren, aber dann muss im PvE auf supertolle Ausrüstung und ständige Upgrades derselben verzichtet werden (auch mal interessant und eigentlich sogar "realistischer" - die wenigsten Monster haben ein "Interesse" an der Anhäufung von Ausrüstung die Abenteuerer interessieren könnte).


----------



## Moagim (20. Mai 2008)

Woher ich die Info habe? Gute Frage die schriftliche Information müßt ich jetzt wieder länger suchen....
Geht aber auch einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt mehrere Videos in denen das Gruppen Menü erscheint mit sämtlichen Belegbaren Spielerplätzen...das waren 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es sind die neueren Videos.

Auserdem ist es absolut unsinnig wenn sie generel nur 10er Raids machen, warum auch? im RVR ist es ja nicht so das nur 10 Mann Trupps rumrennen, dort kann man auch Raids bilden.

Allein um etwas Organisation (Ich schreibe absichtlich nicht Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) in eine Belagerung zu bringen, müssen Raidsgruppen her die auch mehr Spieler fassen als nur 10 Spieler.


Ahja wegen den Standorten der PVE Dungeons...lest euch mal die Beschreibungen der Zonen genauer durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beispielsweise die neutrale Zone des Zwerk/Ork Konflikts  es gibt "neutrale" Fraktionen die sich in den Konflikt einmischen können....Da wird es bestimmt Quests geben wie....schlagt euch zum Söldneranführer durch und stutzt ihn zurecht....ist auch ein PVE/RVR Quest


----------



## casariel (20. Mai 2008)

So ein Dungeon gabs ja bei DAoC auch schon - Darkness Falls. Das Reich welches am meisten Keeps kontrollierte hatte Zugang dazu. So wurden sich auch in dem Dungeon drin RvR-Käümpfe geliefert, wenn von einem gegnerischen Reich noch Spieler drin waren. War zwar sehr nett mit nem spannenden Raidboss, hat sich aber in keinster Weise auf das RvR-Geschehen an der Oberfläche ausgewirkt. Es war halt nur dazu da, die restlichen Gegner die zufällig noch drin waren abzuschlachten oder halt Items rauszuholen. Die drei Reiche waren zwar alle mit dem Dungeon verbunden, man konnte aber nicht in ein anderes Einfallen. 

Würde ich in die Kategorie "nice to have" einstufen. Wenn sie es so machen würden, dass man wirklich durch diese "Tunnelsystem" zu verschiedenen T4-Zonen kommt oder einen strategischen Vorteil dadurch genießen könnte wäre es durchaus denkbar. So könnte man mit 2-3 Gruppe effektive Angriffe evtl. von hinten starten und so den Gegner in die Mangel nehmen oder ein Keep von hinten infiltrieren, falls sowas möglich sein sollte. Wenn es allerdings ledigliche PvE-Inhalte bietet eher uninteressant.


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Mai 2008)

EA Mythic will alle 2 Monate ein wenig Content und neue Sachen einbringen, wie wärs wenn ihr ihnen mal ein wenig Patchzeugs lässt, und net direkt am anfang fordert? ^^


----------



## Filtertüte (28. Mai 2008)

Was soll schon so interessant daran sein,stumpf und monoton agierende,computergesteuerte
Bosse zu legen?
So ungefähr zwischen null und nichts.
Eine typisch menschliche Eigenschaft ist doch,das man selbst nicht genau weiß,was man 
als nächstes machen wird.Selbst in einem vorgegebenen Muster.
Und schon deswegen wäre es sinnlos,wieder den üblichen PVE-Kram zu wiederholen.

Das allgemein sinkende Niveau von WoW tötet jeden geistig ab,der noch halbwegs bei Verstand ist.
Sowohl das der Kunden und auch der Schneestürmer.
Aber nein was sag ich denn,wir können unsi hohen Schwierigkeitsgraden im WAR,bis die ersten Chinafarmer
auftauchen oder es Power-Level-Blödi-Zeugs gibt.
Die Kapitalisierung einer Fantasy-Welt.
Und das "Die" sich,wenn WAR ein kommerzieller Erfolg wird,darauf stürzen,ist wohl jedem klar.
Die fortschreitende Degenerierung macht vor nichts halt.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

ANAAAAARCHIEEEEEE!


----------



## Wolfner (28. Mai 2008)

Coffinmaker schrieb:


> Wozu gibts dann so Berufe wie Tanks? Sehr Sinnfrei im PvP meiner Meinung nach.




Hehe, du kennst offensichtlich nur die WoW-Tanks. Tanks können ganzschön stark und nervig im PvP sein.
Sind so ne Art Mördermaschine die sich einfach nicht umbringen lässt.

Der Defense-Krieger in WoW war nur deswegen so kacke im PvP weil er strikt auf PvE ausgelegt war.

Ahja und wiedermal:
PvP/PvE-Unterscheidungen in WAR sind sinnfrei. Beides ist sinnvoll und geht ineinander über. Sprich, man wird wahrscheinlich von NPCs die PvE-Quests geben genauso PvP-Quests bekommen.
Es wird einfach keine großartige Unterscheidung mehr gemacht, daher ist es sinnlos sich dem einen Content zu verweigern und nur den anderen zu machen. Nicht nur weil man einen großen Teil des Spiels verpasst.
Und es wird sicher keinem möglich sein das zu trennen, geschweigedenn von Anfang an nur PvP zu machen (es sei denn er möchte niedergemetzelt werden).

Was ich damit meine:
Wer eine strikte Aufteilung des Contents wie in WoW erwartet wird herb enttäuscht sein.

Edit:
Was ich persönlich übrigens gut finde...


----------



## Caveman1979 (28. Mai 2008)

RvR also pvp wird wohl bei Warhammer ganz vorn stehn!(nicht umsonst ist myst. der Prod.)

Ich liebe es wenn du Mittwochs hier einige zeilen liest und merkst mansche Wow zocker nutzen sogar die zwangspause um sich mal kreativ zubeteiligen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s: vergleicht bitte net Wow tanks mit chars aus War und erzählt dann das es sinnlos wäre im Pvp!
      Ich glaube festungen oder städte einnehmen ohne tanks besteht die chance dies zuschaffen bei null!
      Aber wer Daoc gezockt hat weiß was ich meine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

wow = nur pve (pvp gibts da nicht ^^)
war= nur pvp ( wenn pvp nicht wilst such dir neues spiel )


----------



## Wolfner (28. Mai 2008)

IsP schrieb:


> wow = nur pve (pvp gibts da nicht ^^)
> war= nur pvp ( wenn pvp nicht wilst such dir neues spiel )



.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR = PvP/PvE äußerst stark verknüpft... nix mit NUR PvP


----------



## Rayon (28. Mai 2008)

Jein, das stimmt nur halb. WAR ist auf PvP fokussiert und nicht auf PvE. Klar wird PvE auch vertreten sein, dies wird aber den geringeren Teil ausmachen. Und wer will schon PvE wenn draußen an auf dem Schlachtfeld eine epische Schlacht läuft?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (28. Mai 2008)

LoD schrieb:


> Jein, das stimmt nur halb. WAR ist auf PvP fokussiert und nicht auf PvE. Klar wird PvE auch vertreten sein, dies wird aber den geringeren Teil ausmachen. Und wer will schon PvE wenn draußen an auf dem Schlachtfeld eine epische Schlacht läuft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, im ersten Tier ist PvP noch Nebensache.
Dann kriegt man schon die ersten PvP-Quests.
Im zweiten sind Public Quests schon Teil des RvR.
etc. etc.
So geht die Verknüpfung eben immer weiter, bis PvE und PvP am Ende schließlich Hand in Hand gehen....
(Sprich, bspw. PvE-Aufträge im RvR-Gebiet, Scout-Missionen bei denen nicht wirklich gekämpft werden muss, usw.)


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Mai 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Naja, im ersten Tier ist PvP noch Nebensache.
> Dann kriegt man schon die ersten PvP-Quests.
> Im zweiten sind Public Quests schon Teil des RvR.
> etc. etc.
> ...



Oder PvE Quests die dir sagen: Ach, lass die Mobse links liegen und hau lieber 5 Feindliche Spieler um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (28. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Oder PvE Quests die dir sagen: Ach, lass die Mobse links liegen und hau lieber 5 Feindliche Spieler um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau... oder so. Sind dann halt PvP-Quests.

Man kann sich die Sache praktisch so vorstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Y-Achse beschreibt die Tiers und den fortlaufenden Rang/Level-Anstieg.
Die X-Achse beschreibt den Content-Anteil, wobei
0 ca. 10% Anteil
1 ca. 50% Anteil
und 2 ca 90% Anteil am Gesamtcontent ausmachen.
Dass da die 50% genau auf Tier 3 liegen ist übrigens reine willkür.

Mit steigendem Level bzw. Rang sinkt der Anteil an reinem PvE-Inhalten und der Anteil an reinem PvP-Inhalten steigt. Während am Anfang der Content noch relativ weitgehend getrennt ist (allerdings gibts auch dort wahrscheinlich Ausnahmen), verschmilzt er gegen Ende sehr stark (Public Quests die sich gegen Spieler richten, PvE-Quests in RvR-Gebieten etc). Von daher ist ab einem bestimmten Punkt einfach keine Unterscheidung mehr zwischen PvE/PvP sinnvoll. Insgesamt nimmt der PvE-Anteil schon ab, aber komplett verschwunden ist er nie und davon war auch nie die Rede.

Ich liebe Funktionen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.:
Der Anstieg der beiden Funktionen ist übrigens ein bisschen zu steil. Der Schnittpunkt müsste eigentlich viel weiter unten liegen (etwas über Tier 1). Ist nur so um es ein bisschen besser zu veranschaulichen.

Die Überschneidung beginnt also schon viel früher.


----------

